# My Story's



## Fat Foxcoon (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi there, I am just your armature writer. I write short furry story's for fun so in case anyone wants to check them all out I have a full list right here. And I can guarantee they are at most PG 13. That mabey a bit extreme but I think it's safe. 

There no naughty scenes or anything detailed. so I hope you like them. Also most all story's are in PDF format. some aren't and the unfinished ones are html only.

My Story Page


----------

